# Spam Job Offers



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

I’ve found it best to press the X (decline button) rather than letting it time out. Quickly pressing the X opens me up to other trip requests that might actually be profitable. My only problem is R.S.I of the wrist because BOY ARE THE 15min away pickup’s flowing in!!


----------

